
Show HN: Use VS Code as a reliable note-taking/journaling app - pointphase
https://github.com/aviaryan/VSCodeNotebook
======
droxey
Thanks for this! It's incredibly easy to use. I'll be demonstrating it to my
class and suggesting they use VSCodeNotebook, alongside it's integrated git
backup, to keep a centralized repository of notes for our programming classes.
Excellent work!

